# My First Fatty!



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is a pic before I put it in the smoker. Ground sweet sausage as my base stuffed with sharp cheddar cheese and wrapped in bacon:


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2018)

For your first fattie, that is a very nice bacon weave!
Looking forward to seeing how it is going to turn out!
Al


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2018)

Derek is that a small fatty or jumbo bacon?
Either way,looking good so far!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 13, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Derek is that a small fatty or jumbo bacon?
> Either way,looking good so far!



It's a pound of bacon (not thick cut). Came out to 13 slices.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 13, 2018)

Finished product:


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 13, 2018)

After cutting:


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice job on your first fattie. Point


----------



## Smoke23 (Jan 13, 2018)

That’s a great looking fattie!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2018)

Very nice! I expect your head is swimming with ideas more so now than before:cool:


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 14, 2018)

Great looking first fatty. Now let the creative juices start to flow.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice looking fatty. The weave was done perfectly. Point


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice fattie Derek I made my first one last weekend and now we're hooked. Nasty cold weather this weekend so hopefully can get some going next. Enjoy your fattie and all your future ones


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 14, 2018)

I agree with Al, Derek.  Beautiful bacon weave!!  Heck of a lot better than I do.  :cool:
Gary


----------

